# Light weight rim?



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a nice light weight rim but i don't want it to feel soft...
tubie or clincher
not looking for carbon, braking is a concern... what goes up must come down


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I'm looking for a nice light weight rim but i don't want it to feel soft...
> tubie or clincher
> not looking for carbon, braking is a concern... what goes up must come down


You need to give more specifics....like what sort of riding do you do, how big are you, what sort of roads you ride on...etc.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*Easy*

Ambrosio Crono F20. Claimed 340g usually around 350-360g.


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

*Probably more info needed, but....*

F20, thats a good tubbie choice. Clinchers - I'm always amazed that my DT R1.1's (415gm) continue to take the punishment I give them, and I'm 90 kilos! Got some old Campy Montreals too, that you can still pick up cheap (about the same weight), that seem entirely indestructable!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

alienator said:


> You need to give more specifics....like what sort of riding do you do, how big are you, what sort of roads you ride on...etc.


I'm about 150lbs,
roads are pretty decent where i go. What I want is a light weight rim for climbing but that can also take some stress from decending and perhaps even some crit racing.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I'm about 150lbs,
> roads are pretty decent where i go. What I want is a light weight rim for climbing but that can also take some stress from decending and perhaps even some crit racing.


From heaviest to lightest: DT Swiss RR1.1(415ish g), Alex R400 (400g), Nimble Spider (375g), Alex R3.1 Crostini (370g). Those are, of course, what the manufacturers claim. Iffin' I were you, I'd pm ligero to see what he says. He's a big-time builder, and I believe he's built w/ all those rims.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> From heaviest to lightest: DT Swiss RR1.1(415ish g), Alex R400 (400g), Nimble Spider (375g), Alex R3.1 Crostini (370g). Those are, of course, what the manufacturers claim. Iffin' I were you, I'd pm ligero to see what he says. He's a big-time builder, and I believe he's built w/ all those rims.


The R3.1 have all weighed 372 grams, the R400's have weighed 395 to 400 grams and the Dt RR1.1 have weighed exactly 415 everytime. 

I do have a new lightweight rim choice. It is a 19mm tall carbon reinforced rim. It weighs 410 grams and is one odf the stiffest lightweight rims that I have used so far. Here is some pictures, the picture shows it drilled for internal nipples but I can get it either way. The wheel is built with 20 Dt aerolites and weighs 597 grams.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow that is a very pretty rim. Nice weight too!


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

flying said:


> Wow that is a very pretty rim. Nice weight too!


I've been looking at rims for over a month now and finally decided on the Crostini R3.1/3.2 after receiving word from Alex they're made with a silver finish, too. Should look good with my blue and white bike. Great weight and an off-center rear. 24F/28R. Ligero's will be building.
Jerry


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Ligero said:


> The R3.1 have all weighed 372 grams, the R400's have weighed 395 to 400 grams and the Dt RR1.1 have weighed exactly 415 everytime.
> 
> I do have a new lightweight rim choice. It is a 19mm tall carbon reinforced rim. It weighs 410 grams and is one odf the stiffest lightweight rims that I have used so far. Here is some pictures, the picture shows it drilled for internal nipples but I can get it either way. The wheel is built with 20 Dt aerolites and weighs 597 grams.


looks like a sweet build!
who makes that rim?

what is your take on the aerolites vs. sapim spokes?
have you built up a rear wheel with a similar build?

what kind of price we talking for those babies?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Price?*

What is the estimated price for the carbon clinchers? 



Ligero said:


> The R3.1 have all weighed 372 grams, the R400's have weighed 395 to 400 grams and the Dt RR1.1 have weighed exactly 415 everytime.
> 
> I do have a new lightweight rim choice. It is a 19mm tall carbon reinforced rim. It weighs 410 grams and is one odf the stiffest lightweight rims that I have used so far. Here is some pictures, the picture shows it drilled for internal nipples but I can get it either way. The wheel is built with 20 Dt aerolites and weighs 597 grams.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

dfleck said:


> looks like a sweet build!
> who makes that rim?
> 
> what is your take on the aerolites vs. sapim spokes?
> ...


I believe that the rim is made by the same company that makes the AC 350. 

The both weigh the same and the cx-rays seem to be a tiny bit(very tiny) stiffer but aerolites have a nicer finish to them. So I really don't have a answer for which one is the absolute best but I will say I have never seen a cx-ray break ever if was not damaged first, that includes them used on mtb wheels.

I do not have a exact price yet but they will be around $100 each.


----------

